# Double thick walls



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

A few years ago we bought an abandoned house in southern WV that had a tree fallen on it to be out future home. Anyway during the remodel I had to drill a hole through an exterior block wall, that is when I found that the wall was double thick. It had a row of cinderblock then about a ten inch empty space and then another row of block, I do not know if all the exterior walls are that way or not. Even one of the interior walls is block. What is the reason for two rows of cinderblock and the gap between them?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If the gap between them were filled with gravel,, you'd have a *bulletproof* wall.
If insulated, it would be very energy efficient.
Even an empty space cuts down on heat transfer.

As to why *THIS *one was built this way, only the builder konws


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We built our home with double 2x4 walls on the exterior, separated by a 1" air space between them. Only place they touch is the 3/4" plywood plate on top that connect the two together. Makes for a super insulated wall.

As for your cinderblock walls, you should be able to tell if any of the others are double thick by looking at the depth of window/door openings......if they look extra deep, that wall is double thick too.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Very late in the "ice age", before refridgeration, a local built one of the last ice houses, used to store block ice, cut from our local lakes. It was a large barn, built of block. The walls were two rows of 8" standard concrete block, with an 8-10" gap between. The void was packed full of sawdust. The goal was to keep block ice solid from March to next ice season, so it must of been a very effective way to build a super-insulated wall.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

You should be happy. That air space makes your block house habitable. It also provides extra thermal mass. If only you could pump foam into that cavity you could cut your heat bill by two thirds if the attic had decent insulation.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A secret storage space? Maybe try running a light and a mirror into the wall.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Single story or multiple? Could be to add strength too.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

It has a first floor with LR,DR and kitchen and then the upstairs would have been the attic and it has two bedrooms and a batroom. I do not think it was originally a house because before the small addition was built tere would have been no way to get to the upstairs, the addition is where the stairs are. The whole hose even with the addition is only 1100 sq feet


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, you got me thinking. I'm gonna have to check my walls. My house is cinder block built in the 50's I think. It's t-shaped 120' x 30' one way 30' x 100' the other on the inside.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

what does that make a 24" to 30" wall?


----------

